# Bella a sad rehoming



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Bella waltzed into our life in March of 2009. She went straight up to Paddy the great dane and played with him.

Paddy and Bella (a English Bull/Staff x Whippet) are the best of friends except that every now and then, they fight.

It is a heart breaking decision but I must look to rehome Bella as their last fight got physical (rather than just noise).

She's a really lovely animal with a fantastic temperament. She's about 14 months, still naughty, still chews things, very loyal  , very loving, loves cwtching and needs a new home where she's the only dog and is cherished.

She's fully vaccinated, recently Frontlined and will be wormed.

Very regretfully, I have to let her go. I live in South Wales, near Tredegar.

Please send me a PM if you can give this girlie a loving home

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d112/JulieBower/bella.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d112/JulieBower/pai.jpg


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I really wish i could help but i live in the Channel Islands  :crying:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Before you rehome her have you tried to contact a trainer or behaviourist? They might be able to help. But if you have already come to a final decision, she is a lovely looking dog and i hope she finds a brilliant home.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Before you rehome her have you tried to contact a trainer or behaviourist? They might be able to help. But if you have already come to a final decision, she is a lovely looking dog and i hope she finds a brilliant home.


Hi Tafwoc

Thank you for your reply. Trouble is, I also work long hours now and I wasn't working when I took her in.

I would dearly love to keep her but simply don't have the time to take her to training. Maybe someone on here has some ideas? Maybe she would be better off with someone who has more time to spend with her too...

Naughtiness I can deal with......a great dane and her ripping each other to shreds, I can't


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

MissD said:


> Hi Tafwoc
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Trouble is, I also work long hours now and I wasn't working when I took her in.
> 
> I would dearly love to keep her but simply don't have the time to take her to training. Maybe someone on here has some ideas? Maybe she would be better off with someone who has more time to spend with her too...


Are there any dog walkers near you? To get rid of some of her excess energy during the day, or maybe to help you train them while your at work? If i lived closer i would offer to try and help. But i do see you dilema.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Are there any dog walkers near you? To get rid of some of her excess energy during the day, or maybe to help you train them while your at work? If i lived closer i would offer to try and help. But i do see you dilema.


Hi

I do pay a chap to come and let them out at lunchtime - he plays with them for quite a while too and loves them.

It's such a shame as most of the time Paddy and Bella are wonderful friends but I can't give them treats or chewy bones because that's when she gets all possessive and starts to fight.

I won't put her in a rehoming centre for fear of her not finding a home or being put down - if I could stop them fighting I would have no hesitation to keep her. It's a heartbreaking decision....thank you for your support


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

MissD said:


> Hi
> 
> I do pay a chap to come and let them out at lunchtime - he plays with them for quite a while too and loves them.
> 
> It's such a shame as most of the time Paddy and Bella are wonderful friends but I can't give them treats or chewy bones because that's when she gets all possessive and starts to fight.


Sorry i don't mean to go, but my rescue collie was very possesive around food, and was nearly PTS for biting someone around food, and when i first got her i had to keep an eye on her constantly and correct her, and now shes fine, she will now and then give a little lip curl, but a quick correction and she just carries on eating calmly. A trainer will be able to teach you how to deal with this. But i understand you have a lack of time, and just want the best for her. So i wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Is that her in your signature? If so she looks more than a little bit lurchery! why not try putting her on the Lurcher Link forum? There are many peeps on there that have bull-lurchers and sighthound crosses of all types, and if they can't offer you some advice, there might be someone who can offer a home or a foster home, with no need for her to go into mainstream rescue. I'm in awe of the work they do - and they really do care.

Lurcher Link


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi MerlinsMum

No, this is her doing what she loves:









To be honest, I've been very reluctant to advertise her as I don't really want to let her go. But the last time they fought, about a month ago, was just too much. She was nipping the great dane and they were at it hammer and tongs:nonod:

I suppose I will have to make a concerted effort & advertise her elsewhere - now probably isn't a good time anyway with Christmas in a couple of days.....

Thank you for your comments - Thanks also Tafwoc, she does need something, if a trainer could explain to me how to deal with her behaviour I'd gladly give it a go.....


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

MissD said:


> Hi
> 
> I do pay a chap to come and let them out at lunchtime - he plays with them for quite a while too and loves them.
> 
> ...


I would certainly explore the behaviourist avenue before rehoming!

You say she gets possessive over high value items- chews, bones etc and this is where the fighting starts. What does Paddy do to warrant being had a go at? Or does he just have to be in the general area? Or does he approach her?
I'm assuming he retaliates?

Take a look at this article which may go some way towards explaining the possessive behaviour:
Resource Guarding- origins, explanations, prevention and solutions (Lucy's Dog Blog)

Whereabouts are you based? Someone may be able to recommend a good behaviourist


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

If you don't have time to take her to classes why not get a trainer to come to you? I realise they're not as cheap as classes for most people (actually works out cheaper for me as the nearest class is miles away and I have no transport) but it's worth it if it means you get to keep the dog. We have the trainer come out for an hour a week, on his suggestion because dogs get tired/bored very easily, we train for 15 mins, let the dog have a play for ten mins and so on till the hours up. I continue the exercises on my own during the week.

My eldest dog wont let the puppy have a thing, chews, bones, toys anything. We've had a trainer coming for a few weeks now and he's already much better.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Lyceum & Lemmsy

Thank you for your replies. Paying for someone to come to me isn't out of the realms of possibility. I've actually managed to get a well paid job and working long hours means I bring home enough to be able to have a disposable income for the 1st time in a long time.

I will look into the behaviourist thing - that's the only problem, the fighting, I love her to bits:001_tt1: So does Paddy when they're not fighting.

What she does is takes her chewy bone (treats that disappear immediately aren't a problem) and hides it somewhere then goes and takes his. That's when the problems start and the fights errupt. She just steals what's his although at feeding time she'll sit and wait patiently on the mat whilst he eats. Sometimes it's the sofa (I'm bad and let them on:nonod - she will get possessive of the sofa especially if I make her move so that Paddy can also get on.

She does seem to be better lately and my wishful side is wondering whether they've sorted out their differences.....but I've relaxed before thinking all was well only for them to have another fracas (sp).

I'm going away on Sunday - he'll stay with his dad and she'll stay in a local kennel - but will defo look into employing a trainer. Thank you for the suggestion Fingers crossed it'll work!

Have a good Christmas everyone


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> *Hiya Ju,....So sorry you have to rehome Bella.
> She is gorgeous....hope you manage to find a good home for her....xxxx  *


Well, if it ain't me ole' fruit! Ony, how the devil are you???

So sorry to be taciturn, I've been working 7 days a week for I don't know how long. Have missed you xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

May I suggest you get a crate for her aswell.. Then if you do give her a treat she can go in her crate with it and feel safe.... And the dane won't be abole to go over and threaten to steel her food... 

Personally I crate my youngster when ever I go out though.. I have seen what two dogs can do to each other and won't ever let there be that possibility to happen again...

Good luck with what ever you decide... x


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

I wasn't too keen on the idea of a crate. Bought this one and always fed (still do) her in there. She chewed through an electric cable one day which I'd had the good sense to switch off but shut her in for her own safety.

The hole she got out of was much smaller than herself - renamed Houdini!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

MissD said:


> I wasn't too keen on the idea of a crate. Bought this one and always fed (still do) her in there. She chewed through an electric cable one day which I'd had the good sense to switch off but shut her in for her own safety.
> 
> The hole she got out of was much smaller than herself - renamed Houdini!


goodness me how intent was she, they are strong these crates, thank god your safety measures are spot on with the cable being switched off


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

That looks familar one of my whippets Tegan is a metal cage wrecker. She bites the bars and twists untill they break her grandson Mikey also does it. If she can't break the bars Tegan will dismantle the cage from the inside she has figured out how to collapse the cage while still in it.

Oh and Owen undoes the hinges on the to take the cage apart. Not as daft as people think these whippets so a whippet x staffies will be supper intelligent.

Good luck rehoming her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that, I remember when you first got her and seeing all the updated pictures!  it must have been a very hard decision for you, as we all know how much you love her. You have her best interests at heart.
Good luck hun x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissD said:


> I wasn't too keen on the idea of a crate. Bought this one and always fed (still do) her in there. She chewed through an electric cable one day which I'd had the good sense to switch off but shut her in for her own safety.
> 
> The hole she got out of was much smaller than herself - renamed Houdini!


Good god.. R you sure its a dog you own???? And not a dinosaur???


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

can i just ask you say that the agression is there when food is around stolen etc but how are they when left on there own you say you work long hours is there ever a fight when your not there?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

MissD said:


> I wasn't too keen on the idea of a crate. Bought this one and always fed (still do) her in there. She chewed through an electric cable one day which I'd had the good sense to switch off but shut her in for her own safety.
> 
> The hole she got out of was much smaller than herself - renamed Houdini!


My god, she is seriously strong - have you ever noticed her turn green?

She looks a lovely girl, It's a shame you have to rehome when you obviously care for her very much. I always find that age the hardest time to get through with a youngster. They start testing boundaries and can be hard work, but the good thing is it tends to be short lived.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

louisehall21 said:


> can i just ask you say that the agression is there when food is around stolen etc but how are they when left on there own you say you work long hours is there ever a fight when your not there?


Hi LouiseHall

Bella does tend to behave when there's food around - it's when they have longer lasting chewy bones, etc. She'll go and bury or hide hers then promptly waltz up and take his.....which he takes exception to.

I'm not sure if they fight when I'm not here although a couple of evenings you could cut the atmosphere with a knife, just like a married couple Dai who lets them out for me says they sometimes fight when he's here too.

I'll post up in the behaviour/training section on here in the hopes of a resolution.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

have you tried not giving them treats for a while and see if that helps it may be a way of who's boss and also does she act like this when there is attention if it was me i would take everything off them like i do my foster dogs and they get things back when things have clamed down i just wonder if they have nothing to fight over you may find things calm down hope things do work out for you as it must be heart breaking thinking of loosing her x


----------

